# What do you think of these kibble brands?



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

1. Inception
2.BIXBI Liberty
3. VICTOR
4.I and Love and You
5.Holistic Earthborn
6.Taste of the Wild
7.American Journey 
9.Solid Gold
10.Inukshuk
11.Avoderm
12.Chicken soup for the soul
13.Black Gold
All of these are fairly good and affordable, what do you guys think? And which out of these would you say is the best.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

If you ask enough people, you will find someone who loves and someone who hates each of the foods listed. I’ve fed chicken soup food in the past (for a number of years actually) and stopped when our feed store couldn’t keep it in stock. I’m currently using taste of the wild as about half of what my girls are eating. I’ve had good experiences with both.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep! What Starla said. 

With Peggy I’ve gone the variety route. She currently gets Farmina, Honest Kitchen, and Weruva.

With this approach, I’m less concerned about nutritional gaps or feeding any one ingredient in excess.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I agree with variety, don't pick one brand and stick with that. I change brand and/flavor with every bag I buy, just make a list of "good" brands and rotate among those. No one kibble is perfect, so variety means that if what you're feeding today is off in one direction it's not so important. It also means that if the one you pick is not available for some reason your dog will be able to eat whatever is available. You don't need to switch gradually between different foods because your dog is not adapted to only one food. I also think dogs must appreciate not getting exactly the same thing for every meal.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I just use what other poodle here parents use. I learned the hard way about going cheap though... Cheap leads to poop squirts for Basil - who has a very sensitive stomach, and may not be the case for every poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Another thing I’ve seen among cheaper brands is they can have a larger serving size. So if you’re going by the cost of each bag, you don’t really end up comparing apples to apples. On an average day, Peggy does not require a ton of Farmina to be satiated.


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Another thing I’ve seen among cheaper brands is they can have a larger serving size. So if you’re going by the cost of each bag, you don’t really end up comparing apples to apples. On an average day, Peggy does not require a ton of Farmina to be satiated.


None of these options are “cheap” they’re all generally above average. However are under 100 dollars making it more affordable then let’s say Orejin, or those kibbles with freeze dried pieces.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Azureseraph said:


> None of these options are “cheap” they’re all generally above average. However are under 100 dollars making it more affordable then let’s say Orejin, or those kibbles with freeze dried pieces.


I should have been more clear. Was replying to Basil’s comment on cheap foods resulting in gastro upset. Was just adding that cheap foods are also not necessarily as cheap as they appear. Bag price at any price point can be misleading.


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I just use what other poodle here parents use. I learned the hard way about going cheap though... Cheap leads to poop squirts for Basil - who has a very sensitive stomach, and may not be the case for every poodle.


None of these are “cheap”they’re just less expensive than stuff like Orejin, Carna4, stuff like that. They’re simply in most people’s budget, with similar high meat ingredients, all of these listed have meat as first ingredient, and some with 3 as first ingredients)Overall it’s just more affordable. Plus kibble in general can never beat whole foods, which is why I tend to add some occasionally to meal times.


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

reraven123 said:


> I agree with variety, don't pick one brand and stick with that. I change brand and/flavor with every bag I buy, just make a list of "good" brands and rotate among those. No one kibble is perfect, so variety means that if what you're feeding today is off in one direction it's not so important. It also means that if the one you pick is not available for some reason your dog will be able to eat whatever is available. You don't need to switch gradually between different foods because your dog is not adapted to only one food. I also think dogs must appreciate not getting exactly the same thing for every meal.


Absolutely! I’m already doing that since my dog’s puppyhood which is why they never have tummy issues when changing foods. I’m simply asking for opinion on these foods since I have yet to try most of em.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I think all of them are perfectly decent foods. I've fed several of them over the years, and my dogs are currently on Inukshuk Marine. That said, the "best" food is on your dog likes to eat, does well on, and you can afford to feed. I've seen dogs thrive on Dog Chow. I've had my own dogs do horrible (ranging from loose stools, weight loss, and major dandruff to acute pancreatitis) on highly rated foods.


----------



## Syleste (Feb 11, 2021)

Ensure that if using boutique foods you are purchasing from a company that has adequate solvency to do research, source sound ingredients and care abt liability (underfunded corps just do bankruptcy). You can Google to get information about some of the animal food lawsuits. At this point, we all know that grain free is a bad idea, and the research to that effect is clear.

Non-stylish as this might be, I still think it makes sense to rely upon colleges of veterinary medicine and veterinarians for nutrition, information or dually trained veterinarians with a nutrition background as well.


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> I think all of them are perfectly decent foods. I've fed several of them over the years, and my dogs are currently on Inukshuk Marine. That said, the "best" food is on your dog likes to eat, does well on, and you can afford to feed. I've seen dogs thrive on Dog Chow. I've had my own dogs do horrible (ranging from loose stools, weight loss, and major dandruff to acute pancreatitis) on highly rated foods.


If only my dog likes their food XD. They literally don’t like any kibbles, they’ll eat it for 1 meal or a week and refuse it. The kibble they hate most for some reason is Wellness and Wellness Core, despite it being a pretty good food. Not that I mind too much since I enjoy incorporating other stuff to their diet.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder recommended Infinia Turkey and Sweet Potato, and that is what Buck has eaten for years, moistened with water and a topper. Usually a bit of protein from last night’s meals.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Check them here : Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you compared them using a site like Dog Food Advisor? Looking up recall history could also be helpful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lol! You beat me to it, @Dechi


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Have you compared them using a site like Dog Food Advisor? Looking up recall history could also be helpful.


Yes, but some people don’t recommend using dog food advisor since it isn’t always accurate


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly, Dog food advisor is where I look for recalls on food and treats, the rest welll is anecdotal.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I look at 4 places when deciding on a food: Dog Food Advisor, general reviews, what others have to say such as folks on this forum and the website of the dog food brand. Each source by itself has something to offer and looking at all 4 gives the bigger and better picture. Even then, it’s still really, what does my dog thrive on and what will my dog eat and enjoy eating and that definitely is different for each dog. It’s not just about ratings as I have given Bobby, in the past, 5 star foods, which I’m quite sure other dogs would thrive on, that “killed” his gut The ingredients were fabulous but not for Bobby. I think it’s easy to automatically assume a 5 star food is way better than a 3 star food. Ingredient wise, that may be true but maybe not for a particular dog. Bobby taught me that. With that being said, I still like to stay with the higher rated foods. 

I agree with the variety route as well. Bobby can only do that in a limited way as he is on a much needed prescription food but I can feed toppers and one meal a day with another kibble. We recently added Hound and Gatos canned food and that has been an amazing addition for Bobby as he isn’t tolerant of most canned foods except in very tiny amounts. We have been feeding Fromm kibble to both dogs which works great and we rotate proteins within that line. Joey has a great gut so I can do more variety with him so he also gets some prepared raw meals.

Since you have a nice list I say just pick the one/ones you think would work best for your dog! I wonder if you could get samples from the manufacturers and see which ones your dog likes best? 😊


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Meisha liked Avoderm but 2 months after we started it the vet said she was a little chunky, so I switched to Purina Pro Plan Weight Management. She loves it!

However, as Starla says above, every human and every dog has an opinion.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Azureseraph said:


> Yes, but some people don’t recommend using dog food advisor since it isn’t always accurate


Even if you prefer to ignore the star ratings and analysis, it provides basic nutritional info in an easy-to-read/easy-to-compare format. Chewy does this, too, although it requires more clicks to expand the info. (Plus, not all foods are available on Chewy.)


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have fed Purina products for over 50 years. Most professional dog show handlers use Purina. It's a large enough company that they actually do research on their products. Small companies cannot afford to do that.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> I have fed Purina products for over 50 years. Most professional dog show handlers use Purina. It's a large enough company that they actually do research on their products. Small companies cannot afford to do that.


Both the breeder and Rhonda’s vet recommended Purina so that’s what she gets, along with treats of course.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

How old are your poodles?

There is no single or even several best brands. What you need to look for is what was addressed above. Look for foods that come from companies that use veterinary nutritionist formulated foods, that do trials on their foods. Review the WSAVA guidelines.

And, as TeamHellhound pointed out, ultimately the best food


> TeamHellhound said:
> is one your dog does well on, likes to eat, and you can afford to feed.


No matter how highly rated, if your dog won't eat it...

Reraven123 mentioned rotational feeding. This is a great way to keep your dog's diet varied. It's best not to do this randomly at first. There is a way to introduce different protein sources, etc, so your pup doesn't develop gastro problems. Once your pup is acclimated to a changing diet you can switch off more confidently. It's not strictly necessary to rotate foods but there are benefits overall, as reraven noted.

Grain-free is being linked to DCM in breeds not typically disposed to it. Current research suggests it's related to some of the nutrients used to replace the grains, so unless your pup has a true grain allergy, best to look for grain inclusive.

The grain-free trend started a decade or so back in a perfect storm of some recalls over other issues causing severe health issues, and worse. Advertising kicked in and just the sound of it, "grain-free" gives the impression that grain is something to be free of.

Dogs and humans have co-evolved over the last 10's of thousands of years and dog's digestive systems have evolved along with that partnership. 

The WSAVA (World Small Animal Veterinary Association) Home (wsava.org) writes global nutrition guidelines
Global Nutrition Guidelines (wsava.org) and
guidelines on selecting pet food










GNC_Guidelines_120421 (wsava.org)

AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials)
The Association of American Feed Control Officials > Home (aafco.org)
develops the recommended nutrient levels for dogs and cats (and other animals) and they oversee labeling. These guidelines are used outside the US in many cases. This is why AAFCO (and FEDIAF) are involved in pet foods.
The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) > Home
Nutritional Guidelines | FEDIAF (europeanpetfood.org)
Fact Sheets | FEDIAF (europeanpetfood.org)

Look for companies that follow the WSAVA and AAFCO guidelines and use veterinary nutritionists to develop their foods.

Ingredients are not isolated in the food. Looking at them individually doesn't tell the whole story. Beyond the ingredients list, what veterinary nutritionists do is develop formulae for age, size, breed, lifestyle. These are based on how the ingredients work together to give a correct nutritional balance.
Think of this as cooking or baking from scratch and accounting not only for flavor and presentation but a complete nutrient balance.

Why you shouldn’t judge a pet food by its ingredient list – Clinical Nutrition Service at Cummings School (tufts.edu)

A closer look at popular pet food myths… and why they are just that (veterinarypracticenews.com)

----

I'm a bit less keen on Dog Food Advisor myself for the primary reason that when evaluating dog foods, they're not looking at ingredients as the synergistic product, just "this bad" "this good".

I'm also not clear on the qualifications and expertise of the reviewers. I'd be very pleased to see a few veterinary nutritionists (there's a degree for that, DVM first then DACVN or may be others ending in ...CVN) but I haven't yet. I'm still researching.

Disclaimer and Disclosure - Dog Food Advisor

That said, DFA is still a good resource to start with and it offers additional features.

Tufts offers a site dedicated to pet food which is a very good source for more health + food, rather than reviewing specific brands and their variations.
Petfoodology – Clinical Nutrition Service at Cummings School (tufts.edu)


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> How old are your poodles?
> 
> There is no single or even several best brands. What you need to look for is what was addressed above. Look for foods that come from companies that use veterinary nutritionist formulated foods, that do trials on their foods. Review the WSAVA guidelines.
> 
> ...


Their almost 2 years of age, and like I said in someone else’s comment, their already on a rotational diet


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Azureseraph said:


> 1. Inception
> 2.BIXBI Liberty
> 3. VICTOR
> 4.I and Love and You
> ...


I don't have experience with any of them. I would check with the recall list site.


----------



## RustysDad (Aug 10, 2015)

Azureseraph said:


> 1. Inception
> 2.BIXBI Liberty
> 3. VICTOR
> 4.I and Love and You
> ...


My toy, RUDY, gets Wellness Complete Health Small Breed Healthy Weight - Deboned Turkey & Brown Rice Recipe.
Anyone use the Wellness Brand?


----------



## Azureseraph (1 mo ago)

RustysDad said:


> My toy, RUDY, gets Wellness Complete Health Small Breed Healthy Weight - Deboned Turkey & Brown Rice Recipe.
> Anyone use the Wellness Brand?


I’ve used it but my dogs don’t like the taste(and yes I’ve tried multiple flavors). It’s a decent food, personally I think it smells pretty good, I ate one…taste like fish oil. XD


----------

